# Swimming in pond



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Need some suggestions.

Leo loves my water garden. It is to the point that I can not let him in my back yard without a leash. The moment he is loose he is in the thing swimming. Oh, he can be sneaky. He is standing beside my in the flower garden and he starts walking backwards slowly until he is at the edge and then he backs into the water. He knows that this is not allowed, but he seems not to care. Everytime he goes I go over and haul him out and he puts on the sad puppy face and goes into the "I am so submissive how could you be mad at me" pose. My fish are not very happy about this...


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Have you thought about getting Leo his own pool? We had the same problem with our golden Abbey. She took over our garden pond. We ended up having to cover it, but we got her a pool and she was happy.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I guess I dont understand why you don't want him in the pool?... he wont hurt the fish... and how do you tell if fish are unhappy?..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie has a pool, and she loves it... I have it on the deck... she goes out every morning and does her business and eats her breakfast and then she gets in the pool, she is in and out of it all day.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have the same problem with my dogs sneaking into the c-ment pond. It takes days to get all of the fur out after they have a swim.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Greg, It is a fancy girl flower pond. No men or dogs permitted to mess up the pond.  I never thought about a pool for Leo. I think that will be my next purchase thhis afternoon.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I know it can be a problem, but they are doing what comes naturally for retrievers. It's in their genes.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Leo's Mom said:


> Greg, It is a fancy girl flower pond. No men or dogs permitted to mess up the pond.  I never thought about a pool for Leo. I think that will be my next purchase thhis afternoon.


Now I'm curious if his new pool keeps him out of the pond.....keep us posted....please?


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Wal-Mart has what we call the Sample Sale. It is for employees only and the prices are about 1/2 price and NO TAX! I found out that last year they had those kiddie pools going for a dollar each. I am definately going to have to keep an eye out to see if they have any this year. It will have to be Otto's bathtub seeing as I can't get him to go up the house stairs. Last summer I took him for a walk in the evening and we came across this house that had a water sprinkler on. he got right up on their lawn and started rolling around in the wet grass. I think a pool may be needed this year.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That is a funny story about how Leo backs into the water! What a hoot! Last July, we bought one of those close-out pools from Wal-Mart, and both of our dogs loved it. They highly recommend it! Here's a picture of Dottie checking out the pool.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggies pool in the picture posted is from walmart


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

We have a pond in our garden- the dogs arnt allowd to swim in it as they might damage the liner and spoil the flowers.
They know this and NEVER go in it, tho they will go in any other water that they can. I dont know why they are so good about it- I must say I watched them like a hawk when they were small and on the couple of occassions they put a paw in the pond I yelled at them a lot. They must have got the message!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine always loved their pool. I hve a picture of Hunter & KayCee as little pups in it on my machine. Gonna post a couple of pictures. The first is of Buck and his full brother (earlier litter) sharing. This was taken in July before Scooter dropped dead of heart attack in Aug 1999. Scooter is in the back of the pool. 

The other picture is KayCee and Hunter in the same pool taken in Oct. 1999. Was just a little rain water in there when they got in. Yep, dog do enjoy pools.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

It is great that you all shop at Wal-mart. Please continue. I need those stocks to go up.


----------

